# N-ext Bio pack



## mattbabino (Jun 9, 2019)

I recently purchased and used the N-Ext Bio Stimulant Pack (Humic, Air8, RGS, Micro Green) used them all on my lawn. I have a 5 year old lab that has never dug before the day after I applied he is wanting to dig. Anyone else have this problem? And how did you make it stop?


----------

